# Tire reccomendations for gravel?



## sodade (Feb 21, 2004)

I have been riding on Open Corsa Evo CXs for some time now and I love them for smooth pavement, but I am now exclusively riding from my house which means I have to go a 1/4 mile on gravel driveway and roads. I am noticing that my tires are getting pretty torn up as a result so I am looking for a reccomendation for a tougher tire. Obviously, I'll have to forego the handling characteristics of the awesome vittorias, but I'd like something that isn't too hard of a compromise to swallow. Help?


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Panaracer Pasela TGs. Reasonable ride - very tough - fairly cheap.


----------

